# Line 6 M5/9 versus Zoom G3



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello guys!

I'm looking for a small multi-fx unit to have fun at home with my AC4. I would use it exclusively for mods (mostly chorus), delays and reverbs. I know the Line 6 M-series rather well, I used to have a M13 for a couple of years when I was back in France. So I was about to buy a M9. But then I've heard about the Zoom G3, and I am curious about this little guy (especially its very low price!). 

Has one of you already compared those directly? What do you think about that?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The M5 only does one effect at a time. The M9 does 3. From all outward appearances, so does the Zoom G3 (although I find often these units do more than that, but only show the things you want more direct control over and hide the set-and-forget things like cab simulation).


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The only line 6 experience I have is obsolete now, but I have the G3 upgraded to V2 software. It will do 6 effects at once (not that you would use 6 delays on all the time) but as mhammer says has only 3 windows for footswitching on/off at a time. You can add a momentary switch to on/off one more effect and also add an expression pedal to control certain parameters of the various delays. There are a lot of different delays on there, most are clones of well known pedals. I'm very fond of the tape delay for ambient stuff. The G5 has 4 windows, an included expression pedal and the option to add the same extra external controls i mentioned.

I love the G3 as an fx unit. The delays, modulations (tremolo, vibrato, etc.) the compressors, noise gates and the boost are all top notch. I'm not too fond of the distortions though. I also like the amp sims a lot - I have gigged using only the zoom, a mosvalve power amp and a speaker cab, it was just fine.


----------

